
Top bottled water brands contaminated with plastic particles: report - mudil
https://www.yahoo.com/news/top-bottled-water-brands-contaminated-plastic-particles-report-013209098.html
======
bob_theslob646
>"We have been involved with independently reviewing the findings and
methodology to ensure the study is robust and credible," said lead researcher
Andrew Mayes, from UEA's School of Chemistry."

If that independent review confirms the findings, that will send shockwaves
throughout the industry.

The issue that was mentioned but has a few counter examples like Flint
Michigan, is groundwater always safer than bottled water throughout the U.S?

------
kwhitefoot
As the process of bottling top brand water is the same as that for bottling
pretty much any drink it seems likely that all drinks in plastic bottles must
be contaminated in this way. Furthermore it has probably always been like
this.

So what other unseen problems do we have?

~~~
kennu
It’s interesting that the plastic particles may be coming from the bottle
caps, which would mean that non-plastic bottles with plastic caps might also
be affected.

~~~
kwhitefoot
And is it caused by the process or is it something that continues. I mean if I
reuse the bottle and cap do I continue to get more and more particles or does
it happen only in the bottling plant. It would be interesting to know because
I reuse plastic bottles for brewing over and over again. They are the kind
that used to be used here in Norway that were actually reusable. The bottlers
have abandoned them now in favour of very lightweight LDPE that can be crushed
in the recycling machine in the supermarket which means that we now get new
bottles for every purchase instead of a reused bottle.

------
londons_explore
I think it's actually rather impressive that a plastic moulding process _only_
leaves 10x100um flakes of plastic.

